# how should i pot these crypts?



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok so I just made an order from aqua spot world, and this is what I got
Cryptocoryne affinis
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii'
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'siamensis'
Cryptocoryne lingua
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne usteriana
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne willisii
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis
Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Cryptocoryne undulata 'Red'

I already have:
Cryptocoryne cordata rosanervig
Cryptocoryne nurii 
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne griffithii
Cryptocoryne wendtii Green 

When I receive my plants in the mail I am going to start potting them asap so any tips would be greatly appreciated I already have a 40 gallon breeder ready for emmersed setup, I cant wait ; )


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> Ok so I just made an order from aqua spot world, and this is what I got
> Cryptocoryne affinis
> Cryptocoryne albida
> Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii'
> ...


Affinis and usteriana will do best in topsoil with some crushed limestone added.

The rest should do fine in the Aquasoil. Adding some leaf litter to the aquasoil would be a good idea for the cordata varieties, griffithii and nurii.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

This is how I potted these species (if I left one out it's because I don't have it) 

Cryptocoryne affinis -- topsoil, leafmould, coir fiber, and dolomite mix; submersed *
Cryptocoryne albida -- topsoil and clay mix Standing water above the crown of the plant; submersed
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii' -- peat, topsoil, leafmould mix; submersed
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'siamensis'-- peat, topsoil, leafmould, aquasoil
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia -- aquasoil, coir fiber, leafmould; submersed
Cryptocoryne usteriana -- submersed
Cryptocoryne walkeri -- submersed
Cryptocoryne willisii -- topsoil, leafmould, coir fiber; submersed
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis -- submersed
Cryptocoryne undulata 'Red' -- topsoil, leafmould, coir fiber, aquasoil; submersed
Cryptocoryne nurii -- submersed
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis -- submersed
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii -- leafmould, coir fiber, aquasoil; submersed
Cryptocoryne wendtii Green -- submersed

*Submersed is a topsoil and clay mix that Aaron describes in another thread, I grow lots of crypts in aquariums


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sean, would the submersed mix that Aaron describes be the "El Natural with a Twist"?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/32043-el-natural-twist-long-56k.html

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> Sean, would the submersed mix that Aaron describes be the "El Natural with a Twist"?
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/32043-el-natural-twist-long-56k.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that was the post where I became worried he was trying for a 'discipleship'.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

If you find your self with any extra lingua let me know. Perhaps you would be interested in a trade? I have some cuttings from my recent order with Aquaspot I would be willing to trade.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Khamul1of9 said:


> If you find your self with any extra lingua let me know. Perhaps you would be interested in a trade? I have some cuttings from my recent order with Aquaspot I would be willing to trade.


sure thing do you have anything i diddnt list?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 19, 2006)

I have some Affinis growing in plain aquasoil, not potted. Grows slowly


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi,

I got these, a few cuttings of each. Perhaps the C. parva might be in too short a supply.
Check out my new setup http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/43434-crypt-setup-2.html
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii'
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne willisii
Lagenandra ovata
Lagenandra thwaitesii


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> If you find your self with any extra lingua let me know. Perhaps you would be interested in a trade? I have some cuttings from my recent order with Aquaspot I would be willing to trade.


I have some extra lingua. The problem is finding the time to dig it up because that means I have to dig up a whole lot of other crypts mixed in with it.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks Khamul1of9 I am interested ill hit you up when my crypts come next week, 
I have a question for the crypt pros like sean or anyone else that might know, whats the best artificial lighting for an emmersed crypt setup? how many wpg? 
right now i have everything but the lighting up and ready to go for my emmersed setup, thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think most of us go the T8 normal output route when it comes to lighting. It doesn't need to be anything super fancy or powerful. I'd say medium lighting levels would work well.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got normal output T-5s on two of my setups and a T-8 shoplight over the 3rd.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm using the T5's as well and was afraid for a time that it would be too hot and too bright, but the plants don't seem to mind so far. The T5's are arranged so that one is normal output and the other gives off blue light. I hope it works.rayer:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Heat may be a problem but I don't think you have to worry about too much light even
with the 2nd bulb using a 'normal' spectrum. Natural light outside in the shade
is about 3-4 times the lumens of what a normal 4 ft cool white flourecent bulb would kick out.
Full sunlight is, I think, roughly 50,000 lumens. Natural light in the shade is roughly 9,000 lumens and a 4 ft bulb puts out about 3000 lumens. 

Plus some crypts will not flower if the lighting is too low. They may grow just fine, but won't flower.


----------



## Anubias (Nov 3, 2007)

jazzlvr123 said:


> Ok so I just made an order from aqua spot world, and this is what I got
> Cryptocoryne affinis
> Cryptocoryne albida
> Cryptocoryne cordata var 'blassii'
> ...


I'd really appreciate a photo of your C. cordata var. siamensis if you can manage one. I've been looking for a picture for literally years, and there are none on the Web or in any book I've encounter except a poor one in Baensch Atlas. Even ASW hasn't one.

Regards,


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Actually, what was called var. siamensis (it's currently not regarded as a valid taxon though) is by far the most common cordata in the aquarium trade. Its chromosome count is 2n = 68.

Here's a pic from Jan's page:


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

SCMurphy said:


> This is how I potted these species (if I left one out it's because I don't have it)
> 
> Cryptocoryne affinis -- topsoil, leafmould, coir fiber, and dolomite mix; submersed *
> Cryptocoryne albida -- topsoil and clay mix Standing water above the crown of the plant; submersed
> ...


So I saw that aarons submersed mix had dolomite already mixed into it so now im a little confused am i to assume I am to add even more dolomite on top of what is already mixed in with the submersed mix when potting plants like Cryptocoryne affinis?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

No, the two are seperate mixes, one is the substrate I put in a typical (for me) aquarium. The other is the list of items I mixed together when I potted the plants for emersed growth.


----------

